# Best pics of your older saws



## ChainLightning (Jan 13, 2013)

Thought it would be cool too see more older saws in one place. What do you guys got? View attachment 273304


----------



## XFR_Jay (Jan 13, 2013)

View attachment 273305
View attachment 273306


What started it all, I bought this saw along with two other saws and a weed wacker for $20. It was to clean not to keep. She runs well too!


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Jan 13, 2013)

*Huge experiment*

for me to post a pic. I get a buzz when I use this thing


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 13, 2013)

OK I'll bite.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 13, 2013)

A few of my best runners,


----------



## leeha (Jan 13, 2013)

Gotta love that pic.

Nice group of saws Jerry.




Lee


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 13, 2013)

A few old Poulans.






A small display I had at a tractor show a couple of years ago.






At the GTG at goRVing's several years ago.


----------



## ChainLightning (Jan 13, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> A few old Poulans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very Nice! I'd watch out taking that many to a show. People might walk by and take a few. By time you get em back in the trailer you'd find a few missing


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 13, 2013)

leeha said:


> Gotta love that pic.
> 
> Nice group of saws Jerry.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lee, that is just a handfull of old running iron I have collected. 
Now I know you could put up some picts that would put mine to shame...


----------



## Evanrude (Jan 13, 2013)

The Lightning...


----------



## promac850 (Jan 13, 2013)

This beast kicked my Yellow Fever into overdrive... Pro Mac 850, ported (by me) 82cc Runs good, until oil pump gasket took a crap. Still needs the support strut for the bottom of the oil pump... it's still drawing air and bar oil through there somewhere.

View attachment 273336


This one is the second Mac project. 790 ported (by me, I may have f'ed up the transfers, we'll find out later, and I know I won't try transfers again until I get a better idea of what I'm doing) Unfortunately, it is down for a while, got some R&D to do and a prototype part to make for it... and possibly more exhaust port work to get more power now that the transfer timing is off. Seems to fall on its face in the cut, found the throttle butterfly was flipping forwards as the trigger pushed it past WOT, and air grabbed the plate, then it would be at about half throttle. Carb may be junk... it's a flat back after all... 

View attachment 273337


This one needed the least work... but it does seem to need a new sprocket, at the least. Now, it does not like the chain to even be anywhere near the bar. Probably wasn't a great idea to run a used chain on a used sprocket, when they were at different wear rates. Now I really understand why they recommend replacing the sprocket whenever you replace the chain(s) that you used with it. 

Original 1967 250, including original spark plug. Guy I bought it from was the original owner, and he used it for stumping. I used it for the same thing a while back... took all of those 80cc's to cut through those 2+ year old White Oak stumps, those would've burned up a smaller saw no problem. Yes, chain was sharp and the rakers were set at a good height, dug that spike right into the stumps and pulled. Didn't stall it at all, she just kept eating. Had fun limbing out and cutting up that tree in the picture... that fell in our yard after the drought and a wind from the north broke the tree for good. 

View attachment 273338


Only runner right now in terms of able to cut right now is the 250. Out of about eight saws, including one of them hard to kill PM 610's.


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 13, 2013)

Untitled by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 13, 2013)

Most of my saws are older.I dont yet have a picture of my Partner P7000.


----------



## Termite (Jan 13, 2013)

My Jonsered 70E that was given to me by a friend.


----------



## homelitejim (Jan 13, 2013)

some big and little action.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

Mall Model 6





Disston DA-211


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

I've sold some, but these are all current.

090G





090





Contra/Lightning awaiting restoration





076 Super





045 Super





Stihl 07S





Stihl 048, 038 Mag, 028 Super





Stihl 08S, S10, S10


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

Stihl 020AV


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

Homelite Super 1050





Homelite Super XL-925





Homelite Zip


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

Poulan Pro 655





Poulan 5200





Poulan 245A





Poulan 4000





Poulan 43 & 44





Poulan Super XXV CVA


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2013)

Mac SP125/101B Project











Mac 1-52





Mac PM700





Mac 10-10A


----------



## mini mac man (Jan 13, 2013)

Just got this c5 running yesterday. It is sadly my only homie.
View attachment 273367


----------



## Sagetown (Jan 13, 2013)

Old Pioneer 2073 50cc





Poulan 2075 36cc


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's my PM800





The PM as when I got it.





Jonsered*s* 621


----------



## hoeyrd2110 (Jan 13, 2013)

Echo 660
View attachment 273377


Poulan 3400
View attachment 273380


S25DA
View attachment 273381


Echo 330
View attachment 273382


all the rest of them that i consider old have gone down the road...but the ones i posted i use for my cutting purposes.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 14, 2013)

Jonsered 830







D-44 Had it running a bit. No current pics. It's been cleaned up a bit and is sitting in a box. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## OhioGregg (Jan 14, 2013)

Poulan 245A






Poulan 3700






Poulan 4200






Poulan 5200






Poulan 4000's







Gregg,


----------



## leeha (Jan 14, 2013)

Here's a few of mine.

Lee

Homelite 770GS Stick Shift




Homelite Super Wiz 80




Remington Bantom Geardrive




Mcculloch SP125 restored




NOS Alpina Pro 120




Dolmar CT




Pioneer 800




Lancaster 82


----------



## leeha (Jan 14, 2013)

And a few more.


Lee

Skil 1690




Homelite 3100




Austrailan Whitehead




Hoffco T81




Mono




Jonsereds XF




Olympyk 999F


----------



## ft. churchill (Jan 16, 2013)

Just picked up the P85 today, The P7000 came in the mail two weeks ago, thru a rope and handle on the starter and it ran perfect.


----------



## roberte (Jan 24, 2013)

View attachment 275349
View attachment 275347

Super Pro 81 x2
best of the old school, best of the new


----------



## Busmech (Jan 24, 2013)

here are some old pics of some of mine


----------



## Busmech (Jan 24, 2013)

some more


----------



## glock37 (Jan 24, 2013)

some of my 041 's , 038 mag 11


View attachment 275393
View attachment 275394
View attachment 275395


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 24, 2013)

p500




3400, 3700, 4000




PM430, PM 4300, PM 850




3.7 with 28" bar


----------



## joe25DA (Jan 24, 2013)

NOS PP 305 never been fueled




group shot


----------



## Hinerman (Jan 24, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> A few of my best runners,


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Jan 25, 2013)

After seeing some of your fine saws I think I'll decline to post any of mine....


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## igpoe (Jan 25, 2013)

I think Mr. Bowsaw should be allowed a second avatar. Besides his bowsaw weilding cowboy, he should hava one that simply says: "I SUCK"


----------



## Deerhunterguns (Apr 19, 2013)

*my old chainsaws*

Here are a couple photos of my old Chainsaws which were tossed in the local land fill , the Homelite super xl automatic, Craftsman 2.0, and the Echo 750evl just needed cleaned up while the craftsman 3.7 needed fuel lines and a throttle trigger, no big deal. I now find my self wanting more and more chainsaws.


----------



## Mac 6-10 (Apr 19, 2013)

Pioneer 600, McCulloch Super 6-10 Automatic, McCulloch 10-10 Automatic
View attachment 291328


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 19, 2013)

Mcculloch sp125/101b project.View attachment 291345
View attachment 291346


----------



## cutforfun (Apr 19, 2013)

View attachment 291358
View attachment 291360


cp125 with 36 in b/c and a nice clean 031


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 20, 2013)

*Dolmar 119*

Dolmar 119 with a 20" bar.







View attachment 291378


----------



## gmax (Apr 20, 2013)

Dolmar 120si

View attachment 291380


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> I only have one "old saw":hmm3grin2orange: but I have an old favorite that has cut a lot of wood.
> View attachment 291368



That is a pretty neat looking little stihl.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


>



Great day! That is one nice saw! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Great day! That is one nice saw! :msp_thumbup:



Thanks,..that`s my pet RA. I have a few of them that I keep as runners but that one is a shelf queen.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Here`s an oldie,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is one you won`t see often, Homelite 663,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rather nice old McCulloch 250,


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here`s an oldie,



gotta love that big girth bar!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> gotta love that big girth bar!



Beavertail,..they did not turn very fast so they needed big aggressive teeth.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)

My belly resembles that!

And these days I don't go real fast either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

I call this one my radio saw,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

I will toss in a pict of some blade saws,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)

PURTY saws Jerry!


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 20, 2013)

Yep your saws and pictures are really something to look at. Real Nice.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the first chainsaw I got to run when I was around 9 years old, it belonged on my grandfathers farm, mothers side of the family, this started my love of the Pioneer chainsaws. I did a bad repaint on it when I was a teen and have left it this way out of sentimental value.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)

Needed a fuel line, air filter and bar/chain.

somebody did some lovin' on this old girl;


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

sachsmo said:


> Needed a fuel line, air filter and bar/chain.
> 
> somebody did some lovin' on this old girl;



She`s done some work in her time. I like to see some in their natural condition if they havn`t been totally abused.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

This saw is not as old as a lot of my collectors but still back a few years,


----------



## IEL (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are some of mine. 1955 iel HM and a stihl 08s. 
View attachment 291437
View attachment 291438
View attachment 291439
View attachment 291440

Also, unrestored farmsaw. Nearly mint.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 20, 2013)

I remember that one,

always put me on the lookout for a full wrap for one of my 143s.

I got a slightly tweaked one from a parts saw, even put new hose on it;


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 20, 2013)

Homelite 990G


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 20, 2013)

Homelite 5-30


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2013)

My favourite looker




[/URL][/IMG]

My favourite runner


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a lot of fun with this one and a bunch of its brothers,


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Apr 20, 2013)

Mr Bowsaw, 
That saw is SAAWEEEEEET!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I have a lot of fun with this one and a bunch of its brothers,



One of those is number 1 on my list.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

fossil said:


> One of those is number 1 on my list.



I have gone through a couple dozen of these saws over the years and can`t imagine not having one or two around at all times. This one and my P62 are my favorites and I have done some internal work to them both, each one has a BP piston and cylinder in them and Boyesan reeds.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Another Pioneer,


----------



## fossil (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Another Pioneer,



I think I would be buried with the last two saws Jerry. I'll have to keep my weight down so they fit beside me.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

No big Pioneers, but this P-39 is a nice runner.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

*Dayton 4Z252*

This Dayton 4Z252 arrived today.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

How about a 041FB and a 041G

Couple of nice old running saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

A Stihl 08S that I got for free,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

Your 08S is a little nicer than mine.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

A cool old 070 ,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Your 08S is a little nicer than mine.



I don`t think it seen much use, its the older model with the tree Stihl logo.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

This 041 was a gift,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t think it seen much use, its the older model with the tree Stihl logo.



Cool I didn't see the badge difference till you said it.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I call this one my radio saw,



Jerry,

Yours looks very nice. I picked this one up in 1978 at an auction, I paid $5.00 for it and was offered $10.00 before I left. It ran at the time, I have had it stored away for the past 35 years.











Still has the Mall bar on it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Jerry,
> 
> Yours looks very nice. I picked this one up in 1978 at an auction, I paid $5.00 for it and was offered $10.00 before I left. It ran at the time, I have had it stored away for the past 35 years.
> 
> ...



They are sort of a cool old saw, the round grille reminds me of a radio speaker grille, hence the nickname for it. All mine needed was a carb rebuild and some work to the needle and seat.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

Strunk Most-Kut:











Locked up tighter than a tick on a dog's belly.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a D-30 I cleaned up this week. Had to replace the airbox as it had one ear broken off. This saw has a very early type of automatic oiler that collect the residue from the bottom of the crank case and directs it to the bar. At you can see, the only knob on the back of the saw is the choke.


























Mark


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Strunk 3-19 in David Bradly colors,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

Lancaster:






This gives a better perspective on its size, it weighs almost 40 pounds when filled with gas and oil.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

Some green!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

One of 3 Mac 15`s I have that is a good runner,


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

Pioneer P-20.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

I have one as well just got it has spark issues.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

A couple of Mac 47's.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Another old Bradley,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

A nice running David Bradley, now belongs to Logging22


----------



## gs850chop (Apr 20, 2013)

*Poulan 360*



Guido Salvage said:


> A few old Poulans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noticed the poulans in the front do you have a 360?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

I have two of these P20s I use them more than most little saws I have.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

David Bradley, this one came with the original owner's manual.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Got this Pioneer in the late fall of 1969,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

My newest 038M


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

gs850chop said:


> Noticed the poulans in the front do you have a 360?



No, only the two 361's that you see at the front of the top picture.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2013)

Some older Poulans.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

This was my dads 1110, it seen a heck of a lot of use in its time,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

056 MagII






Great runner, I work this one some.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

My little 970,


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

A nice 031.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is some of the heard getting ready for a GTG last year.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Not a bad looking 620 Super


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not a bad looking 620 Super



MMan that looks greaat


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

Not my saws. I took this pic at a GTG in Arkansas. I think the saws belong to Mo-Jim, Arsawmechanic and Rvalue.

three twins.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Found this old NU17 in an abandoned old log cabin that the roof had caved in on,
















Turned out pretty good,


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## heimannm (Apr 20, 2013)

Very nice looking old Pioneer Jerry, I am sure that a lot of love went into that one.

tom - I worked on an 020s once, actually twice I think, made me happy that I have a whole slew of Mini Macs and no little Stihl saws in my line up. Nice looking old saw, but I would rather work on yellow ones.

Mark


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

Last one for tonight, one of my favorites the flat top.


----------



## snowdingo (Apr 20, 2013)

View attachment 291562
View attachment 291563


This is my first attempt at uploading photos-bear with me if it doesn't work!

041AV Super, freshly slapped back together with a NOS piston & cylinder (I was lucky to find a set)


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

heimannm said:


> Very nice looking old Pioneer Jerry, I am sure that a lot of love went into that one.
> 
> tom - I worked on an 020s once, actually twice I think, made me happy that I have a whole slew of Mini Macs and no little Stihl saws in my line up. Nice looking old saw, but I would rather work on yellow ones.
> 
> Mark



Thanks Mark,..you know ,I have put a lot of love into restoring old saws, especially Pioneers. You have a great collection of McCullochs and I know you put a lot of love into them also.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

snowdingo said:


> View attachment 291562
> View attachment 291563
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Super.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

One of a different color,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Last one for tonight, one of my favorites the flat top.



Very nice custom made full wrap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Apr 20, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very nice custom made full wrap.



Yep Metals406 made a bunch of these I got 6 or 8 of them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Wright C70, its been upgraded with a new NOS P&C set and carb.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Yep Metals406 made a bunch of these I got 6 or 8 of them.



I knew by the custom finish.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

My old 038 Magnum,


----------



## gmax (Apr 20, 2013)

A couple of Oleo Macs 

View attachment 291568


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 20, 2013)

Last one for tonight, a low hour XL12,


----------



## gmax (Apr 20, 2013)

Whitehead Logger 8.2 cu. in.

View attachment 291574


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Apr 20, 2013)

Some Jonsereds.


----------



## snowdingo (Apr 21, 2013)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Nice Super.



Thanks!


----------



## bryanr2 (Apr 21, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> this is what I like....old and healthy....wish I could say the same for me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my- that is a good looking saw.


----------



## sachsmo (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## OhioGregg (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is my 5200 black top I just finished up. My first attempt at a painted resto.






















Gregg,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks new Greg,..very good job.


----------



## paccity (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## sachsmo (Apr 21, 2013)

OhioGregg said:


> Here is my 5200 black top I just finished up. My first attempt at a painted resto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure wish I could find new decals.

That dude is "over restored". but it sho' looks nice.


----------



## paccity (Apr 21, 2013)

the latest brought back to life, runs great and loud.


----------



## pafire (Apr 21, 2013)

*mac 440*

View attachment 291758
View attachment 291760
View attachment 291761


----------



## BlueSmoke12 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here are some photos of my newly acquired Poulan 3400.......

View attachment 291767


View attachment 291768


Had a chance to cut some decent size red oak this weekend....

View attachment 291769


View attachment 291770


Even for its age the saw runs well and pulls strong. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## 3000 FPS (Apr 21, 2013)

BS12 your 3400 looks like it was used very little. Nice looking saw.


----------



## BlueSmoke12 (Apr 21, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> BS12 your 3400 looks like it was used very little. Nice looking saw.




Thank You....

I was thinking about getting a + 50cc saw and this one appeared at a local second had shop.

I'm surprised the motor runs so well for a vintage saw...


----------



## BlueSmoke12 (Apr 21, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> good luck stopping at one.....I think I have 4 or 5 of them...they are like potato chips..



I know.....

I find myself searching Craig's list each day looking for saws I don't really need.....:msp_thumbup:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 21, 2013)

A grey n black Dolmar 112,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Apr 21, 2013)

One of the heavyweights,


----------



## ckelp (Apr 22, 2013)

Stephen C. said:


> uh......that looks big.......:msp_w00t:



my wife could not say that starlight faced :msp_ohmy:


----------



## z50guru (Apr 25, 2013)

I just finished this fine old Partner R40. Grand daddy to the 440t, P100, and PM1000. Features 99cc's, 32in bar, and a meaty 404 full comp.


----------



## w8ye (Apr 25, 2013)

I tend to like this 066 that is a combination of different 066's from different years. The top end is Red Light and the bottom end is a Poly Flywheel type. The starter handle is from a 460 Rescue. I just use it for cookie cutting.


----------



## Bitburger (Apr 25, 2013)

Sachs-Dolmar 153 (brake was missing)





Dolmar CT


----------



## Bitburger (Apr 26, 2013)

ups, sorry. Made an edit...!


----------



## ckelp (Apr 26, 2013)

109CC's of free saw


----------



## DarthTater (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## old 040 (Apr 26, 2013)

DarthTater said:


>



awesome saw, awesome view!!!..............


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 26, 2013)

View attachment 292459


----------



## knothole (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Homelite 5-30



Beautiful saw!!!!! What a peach!


----------



## knothole (Apr 26, 2013)

gmax said:


> Whitehead Logger 8.2 cu. in.
> 
> View attachment 291574



Beautiful looking beast. Is it beastly?


----------



## Bitburger (Apr 26, 2013)

Not always need for a ccm-monster to have a nice old saw:
Sachs-Dolmar 117, poor man`s version of Sachs-Dolmar 119, sold in 1978 as "farmers saw" in all orange and still with mechanically timed ignition instead of the electronic module of Dolmar 119 (which was a big deal in 1978!). Here I rebuilt with an aftermarket piston, wich was 0,3 ounces heavier than the original one. A much stronger crank from 120s was used to compensate, as well as 3 Cylinder gaskets to handle the aditional stroke. Nice old lady with great optical shape, now doing a good job in a friends collection.


----------



## old 040 (Apr 29, 2013)

always fun to run this one................................................View attachment 292930


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 29, 2013)

Before clean up.


----------



## Nardoo (Apr 29, 2013)

More.


----------



## gmax (Apr 29, 2013)

*A few more*

A couple of Dolmars

View attachment 293049
View attachment 293050


Oleo Mac 284F

View attachment 293051


Alpina 070

View attachment 293052


----------



## z50guru (May 16, 2013)

I managed to accumulate enough parts saws to spawn this classic runner for a "noodl'n" session Vs. some ugly Elm rounds. She's alive and well and did good work for me today. Earned its place among the others.


----------



## biscuit141 (May 17, 2013)

*Anyone ever see a McCulluch PM610 as a Montgomery Ward?*

Looks like it's in good shape, wonder if it's worth picking up.


----------



## old 040 (May 18, 2013)

a couple more...............View attachment 295994
View attachment 295995
View attachment 295996
View attachment 295997
.................


----------



## Eccentric (May 18, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks like it's in good shape, wonder if it's worth picking up.



I have. That's the nicest one of those I've seen. The MW badged 610's I've seen all have a sickly pinkish-orange color to them. It's worth picking up if it's cheap enough. It's still a PM610 after all...


----------



## cutforfun (May 18, 2013)

Just finished up an 051


----------



## z50guru (May 18, 2013)

cutforfun said:


> Just finished up an 051



Looks Great! Nice work :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## roberte (May 18, 2013)

cutforfun said:


> Just finished up an 051



Nice old school saw, lookks good


----------



## heimannm (May 18, 2013)

Not many of these in North America






Smaller unit as well






Not of lot of these either for that matter






Mark


----------



## peacmar (May 18, 2013)

L65 husqvarna a rebuilt last fall

Dropped the base gasket and used a 61 piston turned down to set the squish to .030, exhaust port was widened and that was all. Ran strong and recently sold to a friend with the 26" tsumara 





26&quot; tsumara on husky L65 by Quicksilver99, on Flickr


----------



## gmax (May 18, 2013)

More Dolmars

View attachment 296154
View attachment 296155
View attachment 296156


----------



## z50guru (May 18, 2013)

Nearing the end of a great American run of bad azz saws, the PP375 was a quality designed semi pro ranch saw of its day. Improved engineering and experience endowed the 375 Farm Pro with the power of a 3700 and some very nice Poulan 4000 features like the better intake and filter, better exhaust, and heavy duty starter pawls and recoil.


----------



## 3000 FPS (May 18, 2013)

Since were showing Poulans here is a 475.







View attachment 296172


----------



## TPA (May 18, 2013)

View attachment 296174


----------



## IEL (May 18, 2013)

Just finished putting the 450 back together today. Restored IEL HM, unrestored farmsaw and 450. Also a restored 08s.

View attachment 296175
View attachment 296176
View attachment 296177
View attachment 296178


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 19, 2013)

3000 FPS said:


> Since were showing Poulans here is a 475.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another of the big Poulan Pro saws,


----------



## pioneerguy600 (May 19, 2013)

little brother of the 655,


----------



## 46 Poulan (Nov 17, 2016)

My XL-12 bow---Old Reliable


----------



## 46 Poulan (Nov 17, 2016)

Old sears gear reduction-power products engine--good runner--1/2 chain--Wood eater


----------



## 46 Poulan (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## 46 Poulan (Nov 17, 2016)

mcculloch 10-10--good saw


----------



## fossil (Nov 17, 2016)

Homelite Super XL-67




Duramark XL-1





Homelite VI200




Poulan 4200




Poulan 5200




Poulan 8500




Super 650


----------



## fossil (Nov 17, 2016)

Nardoo said:


> Before clean up.



Just saw this pic on Craigslist in Alberta for sale. Crooks


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 17, 2016)

One of my favorites to collect, rebuild and run... The 120cc McCulloch 77 gear drive circa:1957 wearing an NOS loop of 9/16" chisel...
















Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 17, 2016)

Mcculloch 73 with 46" bar running 1/2" Oregon 10AC chipper, snorkel air cleaner...

















Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 17, 2016)

Early McCulloch 4-30 with 3-25 handle , side cvr. Early units were like this until the updated and newer stronger handle was introduced and they did away with the side cvr and rubber handle mount. Hard to find these early examples in original condition.
















Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 17, 2016)

Homelite Super 1130G with big spike, 36" roller nose bar

















Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SEAM (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Nickolas (Nov 19, 2016)

A few more. Low hour Super 44A with 200 psi compression...





















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 19, 2016)

Mac 440 Cannon 32" roller nose





















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 19, 2016)

Mac 797 - 36" hardnose bar

















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daserlon (Nov 20, 2016)

Left to right. 394-36", 2100-32", 2100-36", 288-28", 288-24", 281-28"


----------



## SEAM (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 20, 2016)

This is the oldest saw I have, I think.. I believe it's a 924 but I can't tell the difference between a 924 and a 925. You'll be happy to know I just downloaded a picture resizer to replace my old one I lost when computer crashed..


----------



## SEAM (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## SEAM (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## a. palmer jr. (Nov 20, 2016)

I doubt if that bar is original..


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 20, 2016)

An early 250, has the old make do oil tank used as the front of the fuel tank.







Model number stamped over semi obliterated 1-50/1-60 markings from previous models.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 20, 2016)

660 gear drive with 2:0.1 ratio. Atkins 1/2" chamfer chain. This saw screams, lots of power . 


















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 20, 2016)

1-76 in nice shape with replacement block . 99cc saw I got off Craig's list for 30 bucks. One of my better deals. Love running this saw...

















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 20, 2016)

The good old 660, I have one singing in my ears 24/7.
I dragged one all over Northern California.
I'm the goofy ****er on the left.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 20, 2016)

4-30A runs excellent. These are my favorite type saws to run . I made up a loop of McCulloch SL .500" chain for it. Added the hockey mask . Just a neat old saw. Macs are my favorite as you can see...

















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Nov 21, 2016)

Love the H&S spike for the old saw.

I have one on a CP70...




and one for the large frame direct drive saws...




and one for the large frame gear drive saws.




Mark


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 21, 2016)

I got lucky and found 3 of those big old spikes for the early saws Like 49, 4-30, 77, etc... I have one on my 1-81HD and several on the large frame Macs. They aren't too hard to find but the early ones are tough. I love jabbing them in a log they come in handy for an anchor fulcrum...

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 21, 2016)

Early model 73 number 570 in great shape. Still has original air filter housing, 34" bar wearing a loop of JJ chain never seen a file, big old H&S spike, also has updated head, piston with chrome ring and updated crank. Runs like new. Hard to find those longer bars.

































Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 21, 2016)

1-81HD with an old McCulloch roller Mac bar and 1/2" McCulloch pro chain.Missing the ID plate dangit but it is the real deal. I've torn it all the way down and it has all the parts an HD should have. It's a screamer... Nice spike too...


















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 22, 2016)

Homelite 990D, 112cc direct drive. Great saw could use a longer bar. Has 200psi and pulls hard. Love this series saw.






















Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 22, 2016)

Homelite 900G project saw. Sold to me as great condition, nothing wrong with it... Doesn't look bad in the pics but it has parts missing, cracked handle, wallowed out holes, a few cracks, missing muffler. If anyone has a muffler to spare please contact me!! It's fixable, has around 170psi. Can't wait to fix it up and run it one day but it needs work... These are great old saws...













Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 22, 2016)

Most of the big saws were used until worthless and jammed into sheds.
The 900 series Homelites were the best of the breed. The 900G I used pulled 9/16'' full chisel on a 72'' bar quite well.

The Super 250, last in a long line of 87cc McCullochs. Mine is setup for second growth Redwood, I set the spikes like Ahab.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 23, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> Most of the big saws were used until worthless and jammed into sheds.
> The 900 series Homelites were the best of the breed. The 900G I used pulled 9/16'' full chisel on a 72'' bar quite well.
> 
> The Super 250, last in a long line of 87cc McCullochs. Mine is setup for second growth Redwood, I set the spikes like Ahab.


Yep everyone always speaks highly of those Homelite 900 series.
And I love my Super 250. I've got one I use quite a bit with McCulloch Pro .404 chipper. Really sweet running saw and seems to want more the harder I lean on it. Just like the 660. I prefer the chipper on the wood I cut around here just much smoother in the cut. I got lucky and found 50 some feet on CL several years back. .058 .404 chipper isn't easy to find. Haven't seen any sense now I think about it. 











Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 23, 2016)

Almost to clean to use


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 23, 2016)

better view


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 23, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 538863
> better view


Good looking saw... one of my favorites. What's your serial number I track these to see the spread of numbers out there . For over 55000 made you rarely see any over serial 10000 if that...

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## pauly250 (Nov 23, 2016)

Danarm power


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 23, 2016)

Nickolas said:


> Good looking saw... one of my favorites. What's your serial number I track these to see the spread of numbers out there . For over 55000 made you rarely see any over serial 10000 if that...
> 
> Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


27xx can't remember the last 2 digits but when I get home I will let you know. I also have never seen anything in that model past 10000. Makes me question the 55000 that mcculloch has on there records. There kinda hard to find considering that there was that many produced.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 23, 2016)

These must have been heavily used and abused , worn out , trashed as you don't see many. Then we have the 77 that's much harder to find. Can't find any records for production so far. I have 2963 and that's the highest I've seen so far. I know of around a dozen 77 saws or a tad more. Seen a lot more 73 saws but still not one you see everyday. One guy that lives on the west coast said 73's are easy to find. Then others say you never see them so it all depends on what part of the country your in. 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## fwgsaw (Nov 24, 2016)

Nickolas said:


> These must have been heavily used and abused , worn out , trashed as you don't see many. Then we have the 77 that's much harder to find. Can't find any records for production so far. I have 2963 and that's the highest I've seen so far. I know of around a dozen 77 saws or a tad more. Seen a lot more 73 saws but still not one you see everyday. One guy that lives on the west coast said 73's are easy to find. Then others say you never see them so it all depends on what part of the country your in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


Yes I would guess the 73 probably was used hard but 1.5 year production period is all. I agree the 77 is harder to find because i haven't found one yet. I'm to the point that I would trade a minty 090 for one that was really clean.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 24, 2016)

fwgsaw said:


> Yes I would guess the 73 probably was used hard but 1.5 year production period is all. I agree the 77 is harder to find because i haven't found one yet. I'm to the point that I would trade a minty 090 for one that was really clean.


For as much as a mint 090 sells for you want one pretty bad. They are great saws. I have yet to compare my 77 against the 73 but would assume they are fairly equal. I envy the guys out west so many saws in barns and who knows where. Here in VA I don't see big saws but I don't look much either.

I don't have the fever Like a lot of guys do and go saw hunting frequently. I'm happy for what I have and am very saw selective. I only look for certain models or buy nothing. Much easier to manage the collection this way. And who in the hell wants 600 saws or more? A lot do obviously but not I. I set a goal of 50 and still far from it. We all have different collecting habits. I just can't see 400-600 saws in my garage. Too much clutter.

All I really want is one complete two button 3-25 and an 895C then I'll have most all of what I searched for. There might be a few others like a 10 series gear drive or say a nice 800 series gear drive like 840, 890, 895.. No BP1 those just have little appeal. Not the grail for me. A nice 895C or two button 3-25 with the side attachment for cutting close to the ground would be my grail. Can't recall the proper name right now old age is getting to me. Anyway that's how I look at it.

Sent from my 0PM92 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyMac (Nov 24, 2016)

The grail is a 895CL.


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 24, 2016)

RandyMac said:


> The grail is a 895CL.


Ok Randy i forgot about the lefty. I had a feller a few months back tell me he had a real nice low hour 895C in great shape he would sell me. I thought damn luck is on my side again I can't wait to get that sucker. But then...... he said I can't find it. Huh?? Doesn't make any sense to me. If I said I had a nice low hour whatever it may be I'd sure as hell have it. So I don't think the guy was messing with me, never has before. Maybe someone walked off with it? I don't know what happened but it sucks . I think I'm going to contact him again.

A few years back I got a saw off someone I can't remember exactly who I'll have to dig back through emails but he said there were two saws at work, both real old McCulloch saws and both have bars with holes in them. Yeah that got me thinking and day dreaming. He said they wouldn't get rid of them but it's been a few years. But... they may already be gone but they may still be there too. Thing is I'm have to figure out who in the hell it was. I should have wrote his info down and kept it separate but didnt. Wouldn't that be something to come across two say 3-25 two button saws with the early bars with holes in them and scratcher chain... 

Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickolas (Nov 28, 2016)

Yellow top Super 250. The sticker on the lid is a 25th anniversary celebration. I don't use this saw at all its too clean yet it does run. Very peppy saw . Got lucky on this one don't see many yellow top S250 saws. 























Sent from my SM-T330NU using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 25, 2020)

This thread wasn't completely decimated by the linkbucks fiasco. Lot of good pictures here still. Even the McCulloch saws.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Oct 25, 2020)

Depending on what you call old, I guess I got rid of all mine. I think the oldest things I have now are a couple of Homelites....


----------



## cbfarmall (Oct 25, 2020)

Remington Super 990



Remington Super 770



Homelite 900D





Homelite XL-15


----------



## KASH (Oct 26, 2020)

Jerry is the 600 King of the hill or the RA?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Oct 26, 2020)

KASH said:


> Jerry is the 600 King of the hill or the RA?


 Kind of depends a bit, the RA was the last of the sand cast saws for IEL and Pioneer when they merged and the 600 was the first die cast saw for Pioneer. Both are king of the hill at least for me, must have several of each.


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 26, 2020)

i thought, maybe incorrectly?, that the 800 was last sandcast, still few being made in vancouver, after the move to ont?


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 26, 2020)

800 i had.
chain is how i got it


----------



## powerhomelite900g (Oct 26, 2020)

Here are some pics of my homelite 900 series collection...
I looove this series


----------



## powerhomelite900g (Oct 26, 2020)

And 2 x big macs


----------



## powerhomelite900g (Oct 26, 2020)

And a pair newer classic saws


----------



## Hdtoolmkr765 (Oct 26, 2020)

My personal 2 favorites and the 2 that were the hardest for me to find....


----------



## fossil (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## fossil (Oct 26, 2020)

I know most of my saws don't qualify as older saws. At least I'm nowhere near Chris's old stuff. but...





The 3200 series weren't Pioneer's finest moments in paint but these saws are pretty stout.


----------



## InfiniteJest (Oct 26, 2020)

895, 60" roller.


----------

